# Question about wildlife I saw today



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I am trying to rack my brains here figuring out what I saw today. I took a drive down to Pitt Lake today to have a looksee and when you are close to the marshes there I saw what I thought at first to be a black squirrel crossing the road but when I got closer to it(almost ran it over) I realized it wasn't a squirrel, it looked quite similar to a ferret but all black. I googled this and came up with nothing that looked like what I saw. I googled "black ferret" and all the pics that came up the ferrets had white/grey fur on their chins, what I saw didn't. Anyone have any clues as to what I may have saw?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

was it black or just dark? could it have been a marmot or weasel or marten? try googling those
there are minks in that area too


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Most likely you saw a wild mink.
There are a fair number of them around the lower mainland and in the interior. Most are brown shades, but many are black because of breeding with mink that have escaped from farms over the years. There is quite the range of colours in escaped (or released by PETA idiots) mink , but most do not survive except the brown and black shades because they do not have the advantage of the camouflage for hunting and escaping predation on themselves by hawks and eagles


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Maybe somebody's pet something got out of it's cage lol I had a 16" Iguana run thru my fence into my front yard one time. That blew my mind. Somehow managed to catch it & it became a pet.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

x2 on the mink , i saw one last yr out back in the creek 

it was carrying a frog in its mouth , i was stunned to watch it scurry past me , very cool


----------



## hdrob (Dec 6, 2010)

Like this? I've trapped marten before and they get a lot darker than the images google has. The ones I've seen in person are almost black. Not sure if there's marten in Vancouver though.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

theres minks all over all the Fraser valley


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pretty sure it was a mink, it was jet black.


----------

